# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Πόσο πληρώνει ένας εργαζόμενος στην ΔΕΗ για το ρεύμα του?

## chrishham

Γνωρίζει κανείς με τι τιμολόγιο (κλιμάκια,χρεώσεις/kwh,εκπτώσεις) κοστολογείται ένας υπάλληλος της ΔΕΗ?

Googlαροντας έπεσα πάνω σε απίστευτα νούμερα: 80% έκπτωση , 22 ευρώ το μήνα  αλλά πουθενά κάποιο τιμολόγιο που να φαίνονται οι χρεώσεις και να επαληθεύονται αυτά τα στοιχεία.

----------


## dek1

Δεν είμαι εργαζόμενος στη ΔΕΗ αλλά θα σου πω ότι ναι έχεις δίκιο.
Όμως πρόσεξε, μόνο στην ενέργεια δηλαδή στη χρέωση της Kwh, όλες οι υπόλοιπες χρεώσεις είναι κανονικές, κανονικότατες.
Το ποσό για το οποίο γίνεται τόσος ντόρος είναι της τάξης των 150 - 300 ευρώ το χρόνο γιατί υπάρχει πλαφόν κατανάλωσης πέραν της οποίας η χρέωση γίνεται κανονικότατα.
Ακόμη το ποσό αυτό περνά σαν παροχή μέσα στη φορολογική δήλωση και φορολογείται με συντελεστή πάνω από 22%.
Τελικά μιλάμε για ένα όφελος της τάξης των 117 - 234 ευρώ το χρόνο ή 9,75 - 19,5 ευρώ το μήνα.
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε αλλού για τα χάλια της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## chrishham

> Δεν είμαι εργαζόμενος στη ΔΕΗ αλλά θα σου πω ότι ναι έχεις δίκιο.
> Όμως πρόσεξε, μόνο στην ενέργεια δηλαδή στη χρέωση της Kwh, όλες οι υπόλοιπες χρεώσεις είναι κανονικές, κανονικότατες.
> Το ποσό για το οποίο γίνεται τόσος ντόρος είναι της τάξης των 150 - 300 ευρώ το χρόνο γιατί υπάρχει πλαφόν κατανάλωσης πέραν της οποίας η χρέωση γίνεται κανονικότατα.
> Ακόμη το ποσό αυτό περνά σαν παροχή μέσα στη φορολογική δήλωση και φορολογείται με συντελεστή πάνω από 22%.
> Τελικά μιλάμε για ένα όφελος της τάξης των 117 - 234 ευρώ το χρόνο ή 9,75 - 19,5 ευρώ το μήνα.
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε αλλού για τα χάλια της ΔΕΗ.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Μήπως τυχαίνει να γνωρίζεις πόση είναι η χρέωση της kWh και ποιο είναι το πλαφόν κατανάλωσης?
Ναι για την φορολόγηση το διάβασα και εγώ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Όμως πρόσεξε, μόνο στην ενέργεια δηλαδή στη χρέωση της Kwh, όλες οι υπόλοιπες χρεώσεις είναι κανονικές, κανονικότατες.


Τα τιμολόγια ΓΠ δεν πληρώνουν ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΥΚΩ/Λοιπές Χρεώσεις, μόνο ΕΤΜΕΑΡ.

Επιπλέον το ποσό που μπαίνει στο Ε1 σαν εισόδημα είναι η διαφορά στην προμήθεια ρεύματος. Τα ποσά που γλυτώνουν από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΥΚΩ/Λοιπές Χρεώσεις δεν μπαίνουν.

Επίσης το όφελος που λες είναι ανάλογα τη χρήση που κάνει. Για 2000+ kWh το 4μηνο έχουν μεγάλο όφελος, μέχρι ενός ορίου το χρόνο βέβαια, δεν το έχουν αφήσει τελείως λάσκα.




> Ακόμη το ποσό αυτό περνά σαν παροχή μέσα στη φορολογική δήλωση και φορολογείται με συντελεστή πάνω από 22%.


Αυτό έγινε σχετικά πρόσφατα και προφανώς ο συντελεστής είναι ανάλογα το μισθό/σύνταξη (μιας και είναι και για συνταξιούχους). Αν είναι μέχρι 20000 φορολογείται με 22%...

----------


## WAntilles

Είναι από τα γνωστά προκλητικά των κατάπτυστων συντεχνιών, που εδώ και 10ετίες κυβερνούν τη χώρα.

----------


## ThReSh

Έχουν κι άλλοι εργαζόμενοι εκπτώσεις (δεν ξέρω για συνταξιούχους) άλλων εταιρειών, αλλά τόσο μεγάλη δεν νομίζω να έχει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## anderm

Χωρίς να έχω κάποια σχέση με ΔΕΗ, όλες οι εταιρίες έχουν benefits για τους εργαζόμενους δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο που το θεωρούμε κατακριτέο. Σίγουρα ισχύει για όλους τους telcos στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ThReSh

Άλλα τα benefits μια ιδιωτικής όμως κι άλλα μιας δημόσιας. Επίσης άλλο να είναι μικρό/αποδεκτό κι άλλο τόσο μεγάλο...

----------


## puntomania

Την δεκαετία του 80...90...κτλ....  καιγανε αβερτα.... για ψιχουλα ... ε τώρα ίσως να μπήκε λίγο τάξη... ( αν μπηκε)

----------


## anderm

> Άλλα τα benefits μια ιδιωτικής όμως κι άλλα μιας δημόσιας. Επίσης άλλο να είναι μικρό/αποδεκτό κι άλλο τόσο μεγάλο...


Δεν έχει να κάνει, ΑΕ είναι. Το αποδεκτό πως το ορίζεις; Δηλαδή ένας συνδρομητής vodafone ή cosmote έχει πρόβλημα που οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν δωρεάν κινητό;

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν έχει να κάνει, ΑΕ είναι. Το αποδεκτό πως το ορίζεις; Δηλαδή ένας συνδρομητής vodafone ή cosmote έχει πρόβλημα που οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν δωρεάν κινητό;


Δωρεάν κινητό των 1000+ euro κάθε χρόνο + πολύ καλή μισθοδοσία (μ.ο 2000+ )?

----------


## anderm

Ναι, ακόμη και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πληρώνει καλά ή ότι δίνει παροχές; Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι απλά θεμιτό αλλά θα έπρεπε να είναι δεδομένο.

----------


## ThReSh

Το πρόβλημα τις δίνει έχοντας τις πλάτες του κράτους και τους φόρους μας, σε αντίθεση με ιδιωτικές ΑΕ που έχουν απλά τις πλατες των πελατών που τις επιλέγουν...

----------


## pskouras

είναι πολύ μικρό το κέρδος 
το λέω επειδή έχω,
είναι περίπου 100 ευρώ το χρόνο σε σχέση με την κανονική χρέωση, 
στο τέλος το κέρδος στο φορολογεί ως εισόδημα.
οπότε μην λέτε μερικοί χωρίς να ξέρετε ότι να ναι

----------


## ThReSh

Μια χαρά ξέρω, έχουν πέσει ουκ ολίγα ΓΠ Τιμολόγια στα χέρια μου, ειδικά αν παίζεις με 2000+ kWh το 4μηνο το κέρδος είναι βαρβάτο...

----------


## dek1

Υπάρχει ετήσιο όριο είπαμε... Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
Και το όφελος φορολογείται σαν εισόδημα. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις και από αυτό;
Ψάχτε αλλού για την κατάντια της Ελλάδος. Με 100-300 ευρώ το χρόνο δεν χρεωκοπεί ένα ολόκληρο κράτος.

----------


## ThReSh

> Υπάρχει ετήσιο όριο είπαμε... Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
> Και το όφελος φορολογείται σαν εισόδημα. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις και από αυτό;
> Ψάχτε αλλού για την κατάντια της Ελλάδος. Με 100-300 ευρώ το χρόνο δεν χρεωκοπεί ένα ολόκληρο κράτος.


10000-12000 kWh? Με 2000-2500kWh το 4μηνο είσαι κάτω από 8000 κι αυτό φτάνει για να έχεις καλή διαφορά.

Φορολογείται σαν εισόδημα μόνο η διαφορά στην προμήθεια ρεύματος. Τα ποσά από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΥΚΩ που γλυτώνουν τα ΓΠ τιμολόγια δεν μπαίνουν στο Ε1. Ναι έχω δει κι Ε1 ατόμου με ΓΠ τιμολόγιο...

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχει ετήσιο όριο είπαμε... Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
> Και το όφελος φορολογείται σαν εισόδημα. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις και από αυτό;
> Ψάχτε αλλού για την κατάντια της Ελλάδος. Με 100-300 ευρώ το χρόνο δεν χρεωκοπεί ένα ολόκληρο κράτος.


100 με 300 θα ήταν αν είχε μόνο εναν εργαζόμενο, αλλά έχει αρκετά παραπάνω, αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακόμα και συνταξιούχος ΔΕΗ πάλι έχει έκπτωση.

----------


## pskouras

Εμένα μου ήρθε πέρσυ για να το βάλω στην φορολογική δήλωση 125 ευρώ, 
Αν ξέρεις κάτι περισσότερο από εμένα πες μου να το μάθω

----------


## ThReSh

> Εμένα μου ήρθε πέρσυ για να το βάλω στην φορολογική δήλωση 125 ευρώ, 
> Αν ξέρεις κάτι περισσότερο από εμένα πες μου να το μάθω


Και σε συγγενή μου ήρθε 600 euro κι ήταν μόνο η διαφορά προμήθειας ρεύματος της ΔΕΗ, δεν είχαν μπει τα ποσά που γλύτωνε από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΥΚΩ (που δεν τα χρεώνει καθόλου αυτά το ΓΠ τιμολόγιο, ούτε καν μειωμένα, μηδενικα).

Σε "γειτονικό" forum εργαζομένος έγραψε ότι η αντίστοιχη διαφορά σε εκείνον ήταν 1000+ euro (προ φόρου), μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση. Χωρίς προφανώς ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΥΚΩ μέσα, τα οποία δεν μπαίνουν όπως γράφω παραπάνω.




> αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακόμα και συνταξιούχος ΔΕΗ πάλι έχει έκπτωση.


Ναι έχουν κι αυτοί...

----------


## dek1

Είπε κάποιος, κάπου, κάποτε.
Ξέρετε απλές πράξεις μαθηματικών;
Βάλτε κάτω με όλα τα συμπράγκαλα και τις σάλτσες εκτός από δημοτικά τέλη και αν βγάλετε ότι πληρώνετε σε κανονικό τιμολόγιο πάνω από 2.000 ευρώ το χρόνο ε τότε τι να πω θωρακίστε ενεργειακά το σπίτι σας και κόψτε τις σπατάλες.
Η Kwh χοντρικά με όλες τις επιβαρύνσεις χρεώνεται 0,25 € (και πολλά είπα) με 500Kwh το μήνα (ΟΥΑΟΥ πρέπει να έχω τρεις φούρνους και 5 θερμοσίφωνες συνέχεια ανοικτούς) βγαίνει 125 ευρώ το μήνα ή 1.500 ευρώ το χρόνο. Πού το βρήκες το όφελος 1.000 ευρώ;
Μην πετάτε πυροτεχνήματα τα μαθηματικά σας διαψεύδουν.

----------


## ThReSh

ΓΠ Τιμολόγιο το 1ο, Γ1Ν το 2ο.



Όπως βλέπουμε, ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΥΚΩ/Λοιπες Χρεώσεις δεν υπάρχουν, μόνο ΕΤΜΕΑΡ.

Χωρίς να υπολογίζω αυτά, αν ο 1ος λογαριασμός των 2451kWh ήταν σε Γ1 (για ευκολία υπολογισμού) θα πλήρωνε μόνο για προμήθεια ρεύματος 251.27 Euro. Τα ποσά για ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΥΚΩ βαριέμαι να τα υπολογίσω.  :Razz: 

Άρα διαφορά μόνο από την προμήθεια ρεύματος είναι 181.75 το 4μηνο, δλδ 545.26 euro το χρόνο. Βάλτε και τα ποσά των ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΥΚΩ μέσα και θα πάει πάνω από 1000ρικο...

----------


## Veldrin

Αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν μόνο για μια κατοικία, και τα περισσότερα (σχεδόν όλα δηλαδή) τις καλές εποχές. Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν κοπεί προ 5ετίας σχεδόν.

Κοιτάξτε αλλού για την κατσίκα του γείτονα.

Υ.Γ: Επίσης μη μιλάτε χωρίς να ξέρετε. Και να κόψουν ότι έμεινε... αφοδεύσε ο εργαζόμενος/συνταξιούχος της ΔΕΗ, επειδή ακριβώς είναι καμιά 100ή ευρώ το χρόνο πλέον το ώφελος του κάθε χρόνο. Να πούμε και για μισθούς συντάξεις τους πόσο κόψανε; Ας μη στεναχωριόμαστε Κυριακάτικα.

----------


## dek1

Λογαριασμός ΓΠ ανά τετράμηνο. Λογαριασμός Γ1Ν ανά δίμηνο. 
Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το δεύτερο, πάρτον τηλέφωνο να κλείσει τα κλιματιστικά που ξέχασε από τον Δεκέμβρη μήνα ανοικτά, έπιασε Απρίλης και ζέστανε ο καιρός.

----------


## ThReSh

> Λογαριασμός ΓΠ ανά τετράμηνο. Λογαριασμός Γ1Ν ανά δίμηνο. 
> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το δεύτερο, πάρτον τηλέφωνο να κλείσει τα κλιματιστικά που ξέχασε από τον Δεκέμβρη μήνα ανοικτά, έπιασε Απρίλης και ζέστανε ο καιρός.


Αυτό είναι το θέμα?  :Razz: 

Αν κάποιος έχει Αντλία θερμότητας, πιάνει εύκολα 2500+ kWh το 4μηνο και παρόλα αυτά του είναι φτηνότερα από το να είχε πετρέλαιο ή φυσικό αέριο ακόμα και με Γ1 τιμολόγιο. 




> επειδή ακριβώς είναι καμιά 100ή ευρώ το χρόνο πλέον το ώφελος του κάθε χρόνο.


Δεν είναι μόνο 100 euro το όφελος.

----------


## Veldrin

Δεν ξέρω γιατί επιμένεις. Όχι τίποτα αλλά δεν έχω διάθεση να υπερασπιστώ καμία συντεχνία. Γι' αυτές τις συντεχνίες εγκατέλειψα και τη χώρα άλλωστε πριν ενάμιση χρόνο.

Για 2 άτομα με λογική κατανάλωση το ώφελος είναι 100-120 ευρώ ανά έτος, και αυτό για μια κατοικία. Τα άλλα κόπηκαν γύρω στο 2012. Και επειδή διαβάζω και άλλα τέρατα μία επιδότηση για κινητό δεν ισχύει εδώ και περίπου καμιά 15αριά χρόνια. Και τότε ακόμα όμως, μιλάμε για ένα ποσοστό επί της αξίας, όχι 1000 ευρώ  :ROFL: 

Υ.Γ.: Η έκπτωση  επί του ηλεκτρικού είναι αντισταθμιστικό μέτρο του κράτους για τους εργαζομένους της ΔΕΗ έναντι αυξήσεων στη δεκαετία του '90. Μη μπερδεύετε συνδικα-ληστές με εργαζομένους.

----------


## ThReSh

To post με τους λογαριασμούς πιο πάνω το βλέπεις? Θα καταλάβεις γιατί επιμένω.

Το ότι οι αρκετοί εργαζόμενοι/συνταξιούχοι δεν έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ότι δεν μπάινουν ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΥΚΩ σαν φορολογητέο εισόδημα, δεν σημαίνει ότι το ποσό που βλέπουν στο Ε1 είναι αυτό που γλυτώνουν μόνο από το ΓΠ Τιμολόγιο...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Λογαριασμός ΓΠ ανά τετράμηνο. Λογαριασμός Γ1Ν ανά δίμηνο. 
> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το δεύτερο, πάρτον τηλέφωνο να κλείσει τα κλιματιστικά που ξέχασε από τον Δεκέμβρη μήνα ανοικτά, έπιασε Απρίλης και ζέστανε ο καιρός.


Γ1 με χρεωση kwh ερχεται ανα 4μηνο οχι ανα διμηνο.Απριλη δεν εχει γινει ακομα αποστολη λογαριασμων,




> Αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν μόνο για μια κατοικία, και τα περισσότερα (σχεδόν όλα δηλαδή) τις καλές εποχές. Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν κοπεί προ 5ετίας σχεδόν.
> 
> Κοιτάξτε αλλού για την κατσίκα του γείτονα.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Επίσης μη μιλάτε χωρίς να ξέρετε. Και να κόψουν ότι έμεινε... αφοδεύσε ο εργαζόμενος/συνταξιούχος της ΔΕΗ, επειδή ακριβώς είναι καμιά 100ή ευρώ το χρόνο πλέον το ώφελος του κάθε χρόνο. Να πούμε και για μισθούς συντάξεις τους πόσο κόψανε; Ας μη στεναχωριόμαστε Κυριακάτικα.


Κοιτα τι γινεται με την κατσικα του γειτονα και τα 100€
 Ο υπουργός ΠΕΚΑ εξήγγειλε την κατάργηση των εκπτώσεων, ως ένα από τα μέτρα που θα βοηθήσουν ώστε η ΔΕΗ να πάρει οικονομική ανάσα, υπολογίζοντας μάλιστα το ποσό που θα εξοικονομηθεί στα 40 εκατ. ευρώ.
(πηγη: http://energypress.gr/news/syndikali...omenon-sti-dei)
επισης οπως αναφερει ο φιλος για φορους
(πηγη:http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=112924215)
διότι η συγκεκριμένη παροχή:
Δίδεται ως αντάλλαγμα της παρεχόμενης εργασίας(αρα παρανομα την λαμβανουν οι συνταξιουχοι)
και 
Συνολικά υπολογίζεται ότι η ΔEH από το μέτρο αυτό χάνει έσοδα της τάξης των 30-40 εκατ. ευρώ ετη­σίως, ενώ οι δικαιούχοι πλησιάζουν τις 55.000 άτομα, εκ των οποίων περίπου 21.000 εργαζόμενοι και οι υπόλοιποι συνταξιούχοι.

Κατσικες 40 εκατομυριων ......
Οσο για τις λοιπες επιχειρησεις που αναφερθηκαν,
Το μοίρασμα της κρατικής επιχορήγησης ύψους 578.700.000 ευρώ που αφορά την αντιπαροχή της ενσωματωμένης στη ΔΕΗ ΑΕ, 
(πηγη:http://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhsei...gia-to-tap-dei)
παιρνει καμια απο τις εταιριες που αναφερθηκαν κρατικη επιχορηγηση?

----------


## chrishham

Στην ΣΣΕ της ΔΕΗ 1991 αναφέρονται τα εξής:




> 3. Σύµφωνα και µε την απόφαση του∆.Συµβουλίου αριθ. 219/80 οι
> τιµές των κλιµακίων του τιµολογίου Προσωπικού ΓΠ, όπως τα
> κλιµάκια αυτά καθορίζονται πιο κάτω, µε τις οποίες θα τιµολογούνται
> οι µέχρι το ανώτατο όριο καταναλώσεις που αναφέρονται στις πιο
> πάνω παραγράφους 2.1, 2.2.1, και 2.2.2. θα βρίσκονται ως προς τις
> ολικές τιµές των αντίστοιχων κλιµακίων του τιµολογίου Γ1, στις εξής
> πάντοτε σχέσεις:
> - Για τις πρώτες 1.800 KWH ετήσιας καταναλώσεως, σχέση
> 1/5,038.
> ...


Ξέρει κανείς αν έχουν αναθεωρηθεί τα όρια από τότε;

ThReSh σου είναι εύκολο να ποστάρεις και άλλους λογαριασμούς ΓΠ;

Αυτό που ανέβασες αφορούσε περίοδο 122 ημερών?

Αν ναι & αφορούσε περίοδο μετά την 01/01/2017 (Γ1 ==> έως 2000:0,0946€/kWh  & > 2000:0,10252€/kWh)
προκύπτει το ακόλουθο πινακάκι:

KWh
Σχέση με τιμή Γ1

Πρώτες 1800
1/5,339

Επόμενες 600
1/5

Επόμενες 2400
1/3,922

Επόμενες 1200
1/3,252

Επόμενες μέχρι ανώτατο όριο
1/2,634

----------


## math02063

Έχει πλάκα που οι υποστηρικτές των Δεητζήδων κάνουν πως δεν βλέπουν το λογαριασμό.
130 ο Δεητζής, 515 ο φουκαράς...

----------


## ThReSh

> ThReSh σου είναι εύκολο να ποστάρεις και άλλους λογαριασμούς ΓΠ;
> 
> Αυτό που ανέβασες αφορούσε περίοδο 122 ημερών?


Πρέπει να τρέχω σε συγγενή που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα κοντά.  :Sad: 

Οι λογαριασμοί τιμολογίου ΓΠ πλέον είναι μόνο εκκαθαριστικοί, έρχονται κάθε 4μηνο.

Δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι μετά 1/1/2017  :Sad:

----------


## math02063

Η πλάκα είναι ότι η χρέωση της kWH στο ΓΠ είναι πιο χαμηλή από το κοινωνικό τιμολόγιο που είναι για τα χαμηλά εισοδήματα, τους άνεργους και τα ΑΜΕΑ. Ασε που το κοιν. τιμ πληρώνει κανονικότατα ΑΔΜΗΕ και ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Τέτοια βλέπεις και όταν ακούς για ρευματοκλοπή λες γιασαν του μάγκα.

----------


## ThReSh

Και δεν υπάρχει το όριο των 1600kwh το 4μηνο που σε πετάει έξω από την κλίμακα του κοινωνικού τιμολογίου.

----------


## chrishham

Ανέβασα εδώ σύγκριση τιμολογίων ΓΠ και Γ1.

----------


## vasilisk

Στο Γ21, αυτο το 0,20575 απο που προκυπτει? Γιατι εγω στον εκαθαριστικο στη δουλεια, βλεπω για Γ21 τριφασικο 0,10153.
Εκτος αν το νουμερο βγαινει καπως απο το συνδυασμο των 3 πινακων. Στο site που ποσταρε ο chrishham

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως το λες είναι. Βγαίνει από το σύνολο των σχετικών χρεώσεων του ρεύματος, εκτός δημοτικών τελών και ΕΡΤ.

----------


## gcf

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ήδη αλλά υπάρχει πλαφόν σε ΚWh κατανάλωσης και επίσης το ποσό της έκπτωσης θεωρείται παροχή και φορολογείται.

----------


## vasilisk

> Όπως το λες είναι. Βγαίνει από το σύνολο των σχετικών χρεώσεων του ρεύματος, εκτός δημοτικών τελών και ΕΡΤ.


Μιλας για το νουμερο στο site ή το νουμερο στο λογαριασμο? Γιατι εδω και πολλα χρονια 0,20 δεν εχω δει ποτε στο λογαριασμο

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ήδη αλλά υπάρχει πλαφόν σε ΚWh κατανάλωσης και επίσης το ποσό της έκπτωσης θεωρείται παροχή και φορολογείται.


Το οποίο είναι αρκετά μεγάλο (πχ με 3000kwh ανά εκκαθαριστικό δεν το ξεπερνάς) και φορολογείται μόνο η χρέωση του ρεύματος, όχι οι "ρυθμιστικές χρεώσεις" που γλυτώνουν (ΔΕΔΔΗΕ/ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΥΚΩ/Λοιπές Χρεώσεις) ...

----------


## jkoukos

> Μιλας για το νουμερο στο site ή το νουμερο στο λογαριασμο? Γιατι εδω και πολλα χρονια 0,20 δεν εχω δει ποτε στο λογαριασμο


Η συγκεκριμένη τιμή είναι από το παράδειγμα του site, αλλά πάνω-κάτω εκεί βγαίνει και σε μένα.
Απλά διαιρείς το σύνολο των σχετικών με το ρεύμα χρεώσεων, με τις κιλοβατώρες.

----------


## vasilisk

Για ποιο λογο να διαιρεσεις, οταν στο λογαριασμο η τιμη ειναι φιξ με βαση της κιλοβατωρες που εχεις χαλασει? Εκτος και αν δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι.

----------


## jkoukos

Που την είδες φιξ την τιμή; Υπάρχουν 2 διακριτές χρεώσεις για το ρεύμα που καταναλώνεις. Η μια είναι της παραγωγής (ανταγωνιστικές) και η άλλη της μεταφοράς (ρυθμιζόμενες), σε διαφορετικούς πίνακες κλιμάκωσης.
Σε αυτές προσθέτεις το πάγιο, τον ΦΠΑ και λοιπές σχετικές χρεώσεις και βρίσκεις το συνολικό κόστος της κιλοβατώρας.

----------


## ThReSh

Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά με τα τιμολογια εργαζομένων ΔΕΗ?  :Razz:

----------


## vasilisk

Ναι συγγνώμη για το offtopic. Απλά η μία απορία έφερε την άλλη και για να μην " χαλάσουμε" το τοπικ σταματάω εδω

----------

